# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Сумка кофр для фото-видео (СССР).

## phenix1997

Отличное состояние. 30*20*20 см. Цена 700 грн. так же подходят любые альткоины в счет оплаты.

----------

